# Junk Status



## edmundo (3 Jul 2002)

What does junk Status Mean ?

I assume it is a negative ( or very negative) assesment of your ability to repay loans ?


----------



## US (4 Jul 2002)

It's not a negative assessment in the sense that the overall assessment is that you probably won't repay.  But it's a (relatively) poor assessment of your ability to meet your financial obligations, and it leads to you having to pay higher interest rates, because lenders think you present a materially higher risk of default


----------



## CM (4 Jul 2002)

When you both say "you" and "your" do you mean that somebody (credit rating agency) can assign "junk status" to an individual? I thought that this sort of thing only applied to corporations and specifically corporate bonds?


----------



## emundo (4 Jul 2002)

Thanks for the answer , i was wondering how it affected a company.


----------



## joxerdaly (5 Jul 2002)

*Junk Bond Status - Moody's , S & P official definitions*

Junk Bond includes any issuer with a credit rating of 'BB' or lower from the Standard & Poor Agency,  or 'Ba' or lower from Moody's Agency.
S & P sees BB as follows - An issuer rated 'BB' has marginal financial security characteristics. Positive attributes exist, but adverse business conditions could lead to insufficient ability to meet financial commitments.

Moody's sees Ba as follows - Counterparties rated Ba offer questionable financial security. Often the ability of these entities to meet counterparty obligations may be uncertain and thereby not well safeguarded in the future.


----------

